# I need friends!



## Foreversacredx (Oct 25, 2017)

ID: 5598 8132 378


----------



## Laudine (Oct 25, 2017)

We have a thread for friend IDs, here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436574-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Friend-ID-List


----------

